# Brownhoist crane car



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Anyone on the forum have a boom for a brownhoist crane car, or the car itself they want to get rid of. know of know of someone looking for one or a boom and a car for a sawmill.

Thanks,
John


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> Anyone on the forum have a boom for a brownhoist crane car, or the car itself they want to get rid of. know of know of someone looking for one or a boom and a car for a sawmill.
> 
> Thanks,
> John


What # crane car are you looking for John??..944??....This will tickle Don, as several years ago I tried to corner the market on 944 crane cars, much like I tried to do with the aluminum passenger cars,lol...I have MANY of them.. 644 with factory knuckle coupler, 944's,24543,24561,and 24569. Some of the 5 digit crane cars are still in their original packaging. Do you want a 944 with the matching 945 work caboose??


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

I am thinking it is a #944. A guy on the American Flyer Swap Meet Facebook group is looking for one his name is Thomas Deierlan. I believe you are a member, we have been trading items and I owe him.

John


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

I did not know that about you There is a matching set 944 with a 945 work caboose? there is so much I don't know about A/F trains.

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If I were to list the times Flyernut "tickled" me, people would begin to talk...they might anyway now that I posted this....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> If I were to list the times Flyernut "tickled" me, people would begin to talk...they might anyway now that I posted this....



:supergay:
Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> If I were to list the times Flyernut "tickled" me, people would begin to talk...they might anyway now that I posted this....


Too funny!!!:appl:


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Can I do one of the 5 digit cars with a work caboose? Or is the only way a 944 with a matching 945?


----------

